# ممكن اسماء مكاتب هندسيه ممتازه في جده



## زادالراحل (3 يناير 2007)

ارغب في مكتب هندسي ممتاز ولديه الخبره لتصميم شقق فندقيه خمسة نجوم

والمكتب يكون في مدينة جده خاصه او السعوديه عموما

لكم الشكر


----------



## م م. الزير سالم (4 يناير 2007)

هذه المكاتب اللي موجوده عندي و من أفضل المكاتب دون التقليل في إمكانية المكاتب الأخرى


1 / مكتب زهير فايز و مشاركوه

2 / مكتب بروج للإستشارات الهندسية

3 / مكتب المهندس

4 / مكتب معماريون


----------



## rania hieder (12 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير 
برجاء توضيح طريقه الاتصال ان امكن و كذا ان كان هناك مكاتب بالرياض تحديدا


----------



## البنادر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

م م. الزير سالم قال:


> هذه المكاتب اللي موجوده عندي و من أفضل المكاتب دون التقليل في إمكانية المكاتب الأخرى
> 
> 
> 1 / مكتب زهير فايز و مشاركوه
> ...


 

هذة مكاتب غالية انا اريد مكتب اسعارة معقولة


----------



## platinum (12 ديسمبر 2008)

هذه قائمة بجميع المكاتب المسجلة لدى الامانه بجدة

http://www.jeddah.gov.sa/offices/offices1.php


----------



## الهمر111 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مستعدون لتنفيذ المشاريع الكبيره في جميع مدن المملكة
جوال : 0555783112

*  تعريف بمكتب التقنية الحديثة لهندسة المساحة :ـ*
يعتبر مكتب التقنية الحديثة لهندسة المساحة من المكاتب المتميزة في المملكة العربية السعودية والمعتمدة على كادر المهندسين المتخصصين لأعمال المساحية والاستشعار عن بعد وأنظمة الملاحة بإستخدام الأقمار الصناعية والاستشارين في مجال علوم المساحة .​ ويعمل المكتب بشكل مستقل لتطوير أنظمة الرصد بإستخدام أحدث التقنيات المساحية وفق أسس علمية مدروسة. وينفذ المكتب كافة المشاريع المساحيه بإعتماد معايير ضبط الجودة لتحقيق أفضل مستويات الأداء التقني والعلمي، من حيث إعتبار مراقبة الجودة من الأمور الأساسية في تنفيذ المشاريع. ويعتمد المكتب في تقديم خدماته الهندسية على منهجية التخصص العلمي والفني مما جعله مؤهلا فنياً وتقنياً في مجال علوم المساحة .​ كما يضم المكتب فريق عمل علمي متخصص في مجال علوم المساحة حيث يتميز بخبرات تأهيل عالي من حملة الدكتوراة والبكالوريوس مما يعطي المقدرة على التغلب على جميع المشاكل التقنية في تنفيذ المشاريع وبأعلى كفاءة وذلك من منطلق التخصص أساس النجاح​ *  مجالات مكتب التقنية الحديثة لهندسة المساحة :ـ*





 القيام بأعمال الرفع المساحي التفصيلي اللازم لمشروعات التخطيط العمراني وخدمات البنى التحتية والبيئة والآثار والمناطق الصناعية وذلك بتنفيذ أعمال المسح الحقلي لجميع البيانات بمختلف أنواعها لرصد مواقع كل أنواع المعالم الجغرافية (نقطية - خطية - مساحية ) .​ 



 القيام بأعمال الرفع المساحي الطبوغرافي للأرض والوصول إلى تمثيل حقيقي لطبقة الأرض وإنشاء خطوط كنتورية بفترات كنتورية مختلفة.​ 



 إنشاء نقاط تحكم أرضية دائمة بمواصفات فيزيائية عالية الجودة وربطها بالشبكة الجوديسية الوطنية بإستخدام نظام الرصد Static وبأحدث الأجهزة المساحية لتحديد المواقع العالمية "GPS" وإعداد كروت لوصف لنقاط التحكم الأرضية ليسهل الوصول إليها.​ 



 ربط كافة الخرائط والأعمال المساحية بالشبكة الجيودسية الوطنية (NGN) وذلك وفقاً لقطاع مركتير المستعرض العالمي (UTM) بإستخدام القطاع الناقص المعروف بـهايفورد العالمي وإستخدام خصائص عين العبد السعودية كمرجع لكافة الاعمال المساحية أو الربط بالأنظمة العالمية الأخرى ( WGS 84) ( WGS 2000 RF ) .​ 



 تسجيل بيانات الرفع المساحي على أجهزة التسجيل الإلكترونية ونقلها إلى الحاسب الآلي لتحويلها إلى رسومات (نقطية - خطية - مساحة) في الموقع الصحيح لها داخل الخريطة الرقمية ومن ثم إدخالها إلى قاعدة البيانات الجغرافية من قبل مختصي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية.​ 



 تصميم الطرق والقيام بأعمال التصميم النهائي للمقاطع الطولية والعرضية وعناصر المنحنيات الافقية والراسية بإستخدام البرامج المتخصصة.​ 



حساب كميات الحفر والردم والتسوية.​ 



 طرق وبرامج إنتاج نموذج الارتفاعات  DEM :ـ​ نماذج الإرتفاعات الرقمية هي بيانات راستر (صور رقمية) بطبيعتها وتستعمل لتمثيل مناسب سطح الأرض تستخدم هذه البيانات كمدخلات لحساب خصائص (التغيرات) سطح  الأرض، ودقة هذه البيانات تعتمد بشكل رئيسي على حدة التميز ( Resolution ) مثل المسافة بين نقاط العينات أو القراءات.​ 



 يعتبر نوذج الإرتفاعات الرقمية منظومة معلومات كارتوغرافية وجغرافية للمناسيب في نظام الإحداثيات ثلاثية الأبعاد (X, Y, Z) ويتم توليد ملفات DEM بطريقتين أساسيتين:ـ​ 



 خطوط الكستور.​ 



 المساحة التصويرية (الفوتوغرامتري).​ 



 يتم إستخدام ملفات DEM في توليد خرائط ثلاثية الأبعاد.​ 



 يستخدم DEM في العديد من المجالات التي تعنى بالموقع كإحداثيات (X,Y) وبالمعلومة (Z).​ 



 يمكن تحويل ملفات DEM إلى ملفات TIN ( شبكة المثلثات الغير منتظمة ) .​ *  فريق العمل ( الكادر الفني ) :ـ*​ نظراً لأهمية المشاريع المساحية ودقة الأعمال المطلوبة فقد تم إختيار فريق عمل عالي الكفاءة والتأهيل التخصصي لتنفيذ مشاريع المكتب وفقاً للمواصفات والمعايير المعتمدة والاستفادة من الخبرات الأجنبية إذا لزم الأمر.​ فريق المكتب :ـ​ 



 مدير مشاريع تخصص هندسة مساحة خبرة تزيد علي خمسة عشرعاماً​ 



 خبراء استشعار عن بعد (( ERDAS Imagine​ 



 مهندسون خبراء (CAD, Autodesk, Civil3D)​ 



 مساحون متخصصون​ 



 أخصائيون GIS​ 



 رسامون أتوكاد و GIS​ * نظم  GPS وأجهزة المسح  Total Station وأجهزة التسوية الرقمية في مكتب التقنية الحديثة لهندسة  المساحة : *​ 



 نظام  leica GPS موديل 1200.​ عدد وحدتين ثنائي التردد​ بدقة أفقية: 5 ملم + 1 جزء من المليون​ ودقة رأسية: 10 ملم + 1 جزء من المليون​ 



 نظام  Trimble GPS موديل 5800​ عدد وحدتين ثنائي التردد​ بدقة أفقية: 5 ملم + 1 أجزاء من المليون​ بدقة رأسية: 10 ملم + 1 أجزاء من المليون​ 



 نظام Geo XT Handed من  Trimble وحادي التردد بدقة 1m .​ 



 المحطة الشاملة  Leica Total & Station الدقة لزاوية واحد ثانية . و للمسافة: 1ملم + أجزاء من المليون​ 



 جهاز الميزان الرقمي digital level بدقة 1 ملم + 1 أجزاء من المليون.​ ​ * البرامج التي يتبناها المكتب لتنفيذ مشاريعه المساحية:ـ*​ 



 * AutoCAD *​ 



 * Autodesk Land Desktop *​ 



 * Autodesk Civil 3D *​ 



 * Earthwork *​ 



 *Arc GIS ( Arc Info ) *​ 



 *ERDAS Imagine ( Photogrammetric) *​ 



 *Surfer *​ 



 *Lis Cad *​ 



 *Math Cad *​ 



 * Paradox Relation Data Base*​ 



 * Programming By Pal language*​ 



 * Standard query language ( SQL)*​ ​  *الأعمال والمشاريع المنفذه بمعرفة مكتبنا:*​ * لما كان مكتب التقنية الحديثة لهندسة المساحة أحد المكاتب المتميزة بوجود كادر المهندسين والإستشاريين فإنه المسئول عن تنفيذ وإتمام كافة المراحل المتعلقة بالأعمال المساحية في المشاريع الخاصة بإدارة أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز ( رحمة الله ) وكذلك إدارة أملاك ورثة الأمير أحمد بن سلمان بن عبد العزيز ( رحمة الله ) وبعض المشاريع الأخرى ونذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:*​  الرقم *  الجهة المستفيدة*​ *  وصف المشروع*

*1*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز( رحمة الله )
 رفع مساحي تفصيلي وطبوغرافي لمخطط الخالدية بالطائف
*2*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز( رحمة الله )
 تصميم الشوارع بمخطط الخالدية بالطائف 
*3*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمة الله )
  الإشراف الميداني على تنفيذ أعمال التسوية لأرض مخطط الخالدية
*4*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمة الله )
 إعداد تقارير حساب الكميات لأعمال التسوية بالمشروع تطوير مخطط الخالدية بالطائف 
*5*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمة الله )
 رفع مساحي تفصيلي وطبوغرافي وتطبيق الصكوك لمخطط الخلود بالطائف
*6*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمة الله )
 تصميم الشوارع بمخطط الخلود بالطائف 
*7*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز( رحمة الله )
 حصر كميات الحفر والردم لتسوية أرض مخطط الخلود بالطائف
*8*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمة الله )

 رفع أبراج الكهرباء بالمعذر وإعداد تقارير نزع الملكية بأرض ورثة الملك خالد ( رحمة الله )

*9*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمة الله )
 رفع مساحي تفصيلي لأرض ورثة الملك خالد ( رحمة الله ) بالرمال بمساحة 5,000,000 م2 ورفع المعالم القديمة في الموقع  
 مثل ( عقم – وادي – طرق) 
*10*  مفروشات العامر
 رفع مساحي تفصيلي لأرض مفروشات العامر بالسلي بمساحة 34,000 م2 
*11*  شركة أديار 
 رفع مساحي طبوغرافي والإشراف على أعمال التسوية وحصر الكميات لمشروع شركة أديار لإنشاء أبراج على طريق الملك فهد
*12* شركة أديار
 رفع مساحي تفصيلي للشوارع والخدمات والمباني المجاورة للموقع وتطبيق الصك لمشروع إنشاء أبراج 
  متعددة الأدوار ( 39 دور ) 
*13*  وزارة الداخلية
 رفع مساحي لأرض وزارة الداخلية بمحافظة الدرعية بمساحة إجمالية 7650,000.00 م2 وتطبيق صك الملكية
*14*  وزارة التجارة والصناعة
 تنفيذ جميع الاعمال المساحية الخاصة بقاعة المؤتمرات التابعة للوزارة
*15*  المستشفي التخصصي
 تنفيذ الأعمال المساحية لمشاريع شركة ركــــاء
*16*  وزارة الداخلية
 أعمال الرفع التفصيلي لبعض القصور بحي الناصرية بالرياض
*17*  بلدية الدرعية
 عمل الرفع المساحي وإعداد الفكرة التخطيطية لمخطط المنح بالدرعية
*18*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمة الله )
  الاشراف علي تنفيذ شبكة الطرق الخاصة بمخطط الخلود بالطائف
ملاحظة :ـ
جميع الفرق المساحية لديها الخبره الكافية لإنجاز الأعمال المساحية وفق متطلبات إنشاء قواعد بيانات لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية .
مستعدون لتنفيذ المشاريع الكبيره في جميع مدن المملكة
ج : 0555783112


----------



## archclick (3 يناير 2012)

*أرك كليك ... تصميمات هندسية متكاملة ... مخطط كامل يبدأ من 4000 ريال*

أرك كليك ... تصميمات هندسية متكاملة 






تصميم معماري - ديكور وتصميم داخلي - مناظير 3D
انشائي - صحي - كهرباء - تكييف - حصر كميات





جـــــــوال : 540 4277 056

بريد الكتروني : [email protected]

الموقع الالكتروني : www.archclick.com

جميع الاسعار محدده مسبقا بشكل تنافسى مع اى مكتب هندسى آخر

خدماتنا في المملكة العربية السعودية

الخبر - الدمام - الرياض - جدة

او عبر المراسلة في اي مدينة أخرى​


----------



## yahya800 (2 يوليو 2015)

مكتب التصميم العصري للاستشارات الهندسية


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (30 نوفمبر 2016)

http://www.jeddah.gov.sa/offices/offices1.php


----------

